# Stormkloth II



## Austin 419 (Oct 25, 2010)

Love this gear. I have the fleece jacket. Its amazing. Fights cold and weather proof completely! unlike other rainprrof and windproof gear its very quite. And im gonna mention the price. Its VERY AFFORDABLE!! Id recommend tis gear to hunters on a budget like me!


----------

